# SuperSix vs. Six Carbon



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I just rode the Six Carbon and really liked it, felt very stiff in the BB, and really smooth. How does the SuperSix compare?


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

its lighter and more expensive


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

How is the ride different?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The Six carbon is damn near the heaviest frame Cannondale makes............. it should be stiff. The Taurnine and 29er mountain bike frames are lighter :lol:.


If you looking at that price point you'd be better served buying a CAAD9 BB30 which will be lighter, stiffer, and likley cheaper than a Six carbon.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

Can you really tell the difference on first ride between System & Super 6 ?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

no, but I'm not all that heavy........................

Ride has very little to do with the frame anyway.............. Tires man, tires.

What does the System v. the Super have to do with the Six?

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My super six frame should be here by next week, can't wait.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> My super six frame should be here by next week, can't wait.


Zamboni, I've had the Super close to two years (maybe 6,000 miles or so on that bike) and I warrantied my Six13 for a SystemSix about six months ago, and have about 1,000 miles on the System. The two are very different rides. I ride both under the following circumstances: (1) for road races with hills, long rides (60+ miles), and training or tempo rides, I like the smoothness, suppleness, comfort and overall performance of the Super; (2) for crits and hammer group rides, I prefer the unmatched stiffness of the System, especially for sprints and descents.

This past Winter I got to know a former Barloworld rider, and he opined that the best bike he's ever ridden (and he was a pro about 10 years) was the SystemSix. :cornut: 

You will enjoy the Super, but keep the System -- a bike like that will never be made again.

I digress, the foregoing has nothing to do with the Six.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

68 and Zamboni,I'll say it again,remember you're talking about the 08 Super,the 09 is not the same.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The differences is no lug on the 09 frame I doubt if that will change the character of the bike. For now I'll keep a Caad 9 Campy flatbar, Super Six with SR11. Systems Six would be build at a later time ( got to pay off S6 first ).
Fornaca thanks for the advise.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

zamboni said:


> The differences is no lug on the 09 frame I doubt if that will change the character of the bike. For now I'll keep a Caad 9 Campy flatbar, Super Six with SR11. Systems Six would be build at a later time ( got to pay off S6 first ).
> Fornaca thanks for the advise.


Zamboni how do you like the frame? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger but I can't seem to find one to ride.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The frame has not arrive and I'm still waiting, if you have the cash drop the puck go for it. My current bike is System Six and Super would be my main ride once I'm done with the build with SR11.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Fornaca,

Just pick up the bike last Thursday and so far I agrred with you on Super Six descent is not as solid as system, but overall the bike had a smoother ride. I will keep the system six and plan to build it with my old Record 10 spd triple and I'm running SR11 on Super Six.

Thanks


----------

